# Durabrite or PIGMENT INK



## MR.NEED ANSWERS (Jul 14, 2008)

what are the difference between these two kinds of ink ...




One - 4 oz. bottle of OEM compatible to Durabrite ink

One - 4 oz. bottles Pigment Inks




are both of these meant to be used for HEAT PRESSING...or are one for basic paper and the other for heat pressing ?

and what do OEM mean ..because i see it everywhere ..but without a true definition of what it means ?


----------



## PRIMJET (Jul 25, 2008)

MR.NEED ANSWERS said:


> what are the difference between these two kinds of ink ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one is for heat pressing
One is a compatible ink looking like Durabrite ink EPSON
the secons is a basic standard pigmented ink


----------



## MR.NEED ANSWERS (Jul 14, 2008)

PRIMJET said:


> No one is for heat pressing
> One is a compatible ink looking like Durabrite ink EPSON
> the secons is a basic standard pigmented ink


 

But cant EPSON Durabrite ink and any compatible ink to Durabrite ink can be used as heat press ink ..because isnt that what most of everyone here using Durabrite ink ?


plus isnt it also pigment ink that most everyone is using ?


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Pigment ink is what you can use for heat pressing, yes.

Works a treat.

OEM usually stands for Original Equipment Manafacturer (eg what comes from the factory or is supplied with the item by the maker when "new") This of course is not always the company you buy the item from. Eg the ink may be made by a different company then supplied to Epson and sold as "Epson" ink even though it is actually made by xyz. xyz would be the OEM because they make the "original" supplied ink.

(By the way Epson may very well make their own ink, this was just an example)


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

MR.NEED ANSWERS said:


> But cant EPSON Durabrite ink and any compatible ink to Durabrite ink can be used as heat press ink ..because isnt that what most of everyone here using Durabrite ink ?
> 
> 
> plus isnt it also pigment ink that most everyone is using ?


Okay sounds like your a bit confused,
if you bought your epson printer from best buy,fry's,circuit city,etc..and it was an epson printer with the DURABRITE logo on it. It is pigment ink and can be used for heat pressing i used my epson CX7450 a few times already with no problem.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

MR.NEED ANSWERS said:


> what are the difference between these two kinds of ink ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OEM a no!

Pigment ink a yes!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

MR.NEED ANSWERS said:


> what are the difference between these two kinds of ink ...
> 
> One - 4 oz. bottle of OEM compatible to Durabrite ink
> 
> One - 4 oz. bottles Pigment Inks


Nothing, Durabrite IS pigment ink.

There is no difference except for "Price" IF option #2 is a generic pigment ink made by a third party.




> are both of these meant to be used for HEAT PRESSING...or are one for basic paper and the other for heat pressing ?


Generally, they are made to print photographs, but heat press folks use them, too, because they work great for printing and pressing heat transfers. The pigment ink gives the printed image "water resistance" in the wash, which gives the image color retention.

The other ink is DYE ink and dye ink is water soluable and washes off in the laundry. That is why pigment ink is recommended for use with heat transfers.

Epson printers, some of them, come with Durabrite ink, which is a pigment ink. Epson's Ultra Chrome ink is also a pigment ink. 



> and what do OEM mean ..because i see it everywhere ..but without a true definition of what it means ?


You already got the answer to that above. With the printer, it will refer to the Epson ink cartridges sold for your printer. 

You can stop using that very expensive ink option (Epson OEM carts) and change to a refillable cartridge systems (re-fill carts), or a CIS (continuous ink system) or Bulk ink system. Those replacement systems will generally use ink that is from a third party company, a compatible Durabrite, or a compatable Ultra Chrome, to run thru your printer, saving you money on ink costs compared to buying the Epson OEM carts.

A similar example of this is: 
OEM = ADVIL
Compatable or generic = Ibuprofen.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Nothing, Durabrite IS pigment ink.
> 
> There is no difference except for "Price" IF option #2 is a generic pigment ink made by a third party.
> 
> ...


 
Thank's for clarifying that for us Girlzndollz, your the best!


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Agreed, there is no diffrence they are both pigment inks. One is manufactured and the other is remanufactured. Only diffrence is price. Pay for brand name or No brand name. Will get same results. Jet Pro Soft Stretch heat transfer paper works well. I wouldnt go any other route with paper.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Generic pigment inks can be bought in bulk from suppliers. Durabrite has to be bought from Epson....


----------

